
The Misleading Joy of Consistency - ethink
https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/the-misleading-joy-of-consistency
======
ethink
Today is my 250th day streak at Duolingo, but what's the point?! I can't talk
3 Spanish sentences straight. Here, I'm talking about two factors we miss
while being consistent and can affect our productivity.

This article was originally published on my site 8 days ago, so don't be
confused about 241 days in the image :)

